# XML und Java



## SlickEli (23. August 2004)

ich verstehe das nicht ganz... XML laeuft nur durch Java? gibt es andere moeglichkeiten um XML zu laufen ohne Java auf den Linux zu installieren?


----------



## Christian Fein (23. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von SlickEli _
> *ich verstehe das nicht ganz... XML laeuft nur durch Java? gibt es andere moeglichkeiten um XML zu laufen ohne Java auf den Linux zu installieren? *



Wer hat dir denn sowas erzählt?

XML läuft gar nicht  XML ist nichts anderes als ein Standard zur Textstrukturierung und kein Programm.

Es gibt Parser in Java welche XML Datein einlesen können. Aber diese Parser gibts eigentlich für jede weitere Programmiersprache die was auf sich hält genauso.


----------



## SlickEli (23. August 2004)

das weiss ich.. und es ist richtig.... es ist eine Textstrukturierung, aber unter welchen Programm kann ich es laufen lassen? gibts es fuer apache irgendwelche module? ich will mehr auf c(++) basieren... denn ich kann mir keinen java leisten, da es viel platz einnimmt. koennt ihr mir was empfehlen?


----------



## Ben Ben (23. August 2004)

Klingt irgendwie alles recht bezugslos und realitätsfern für mein Verständnis.

XML läuft durch kein Programm (ist ja keine Interpretersprache).
Damit strukturierte Daten können geparsed werden. In welcher Sprache du nun einen Parser dafür verwendest ist nun wieder dir überlassen.

Wieviel Platz hast du denn das Java zu viel Platz benötigt?


----------



## RedWing (23. August 2004)

Hier klicken oder 
hier

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## SlickEli (23. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Ben Ben _
> *Klingt irgendwie alles recht bezugslos und realitätsfern für mein Verständnis.
> 
> XML läuft durch kein Programm (ist ja keine Interpretersprache).
> ...



nicht viel platz. und zwar kompilieren will ich alles unter linux, und dann werde ich auf meinen mini compi uploaden und zwar ist der linux auf einer flash 256 mb. hat einen kernel und shell. apache ist schon drauf installiert. warm ich XML brauche, um den SOAP (apache) zu benutzen, damit ich fernsteuern kann ein programm auf diesen kleinen compi.

es gibt fuer XML den php5 der dies unterstuezt mit XML und SOAP, aber gibt es was für C++?


----------



## Christian Fein (23. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von SlickEli _
> *nicht viel platz. und zwar kompilieren will ich alles unter linux, und dann werde ich auf meinen mini compi uploaden und zwar ist der linux auf einer flash 256 mb. hat einen kernel und shell. apache ist schon drauf installiert. warm ich XML brauche, um den SOAP (apache) zu benutzen, damit ich fernsteuern kann ein programm auf diesen kleinen compi.
> 
> es gibt fuer XML den php5 der dies unterstuezt mit XML und SOAP, aber gibt es was für C++? *



Ich hoffe du hast auf den 256 MB auch noch etwas Platz für eine elektronische Version des Dudens 

*wink-mit-dem-Zaunpfahl*


----------



## SlickEli (23. August 2004)

lol 

wuerde mich fuer eine konkrete antwort freuen


----------



## RedWing (23. August 2004)

Hast du meinen Post überlesen?
Konkreter gehts ja wohl nicht.

Gruß

RedWing

P.S. Gibts auch für C++


----------



## SlickEli (23. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von RedWing _
> *Hast du meinen Post überlesen?
> Konkreter gehts ja wohl nicht.
> 
> ...


nein, ich habe es nicht uebersehen.. ich habe es mir downloaded, aber ich habe dies hier benuzt http://xmlrpc-c.sourceforge.net/downloading.php

hmm trozdem irgendwie komme ich nicht weiter mit dem Apache SOAP, wie ich es fuer XML benuzen kann... weiss einer?


----------



## Ben Ben (24. August 2004)

Weiss dem scheinbar keiner krazz....
Zumal dem Frage für meinem Verständnis etwas unkonkret ist...
Aber vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter.



> ch hoffe du hast auf den 256 MB auch noch etwas Platz für eine elektronische Version des Dudens
> 
> *wink-mit-dem-Zaunpfahl*


----------

